# How Much Web Traffic Does It Take?



## teaseplease (Mar 16, 2006)

It There A Certain Percent Of Your Traffic That Will Buy Something....for Instance....for Ever 1000 People You'll Sell Ten Shirts Which Would Be 1%.....thanks For Your Input.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

2 - 3% conversion of general traffic is considered a good average. You’ll find that traffic from certain sources convert much higher, due to it attracting your target market for some reason. If you can figure out that reason, all the more power to you!

It’s finding and increasing your highest converting traffic sources that’s the key! You may find a particular ad doesn’t generate that much traffic, lets say 100 uniques a month, but 20% of those uniques purchase a shirt from you. As opposed to a source that’s sending you 1000 uniques a month and 1% converts. No big deal if you’re advertising for free, but once you start paying for ads, you have to really watch your conversion.

If you want to do this correctly, be sure to have a good stat program so you can track your traffic and really see what’s going on.


----------

